# UK Cheese Breeding Project



## Rockster (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all,

   I'll be tinkering with the UK Cheese in this grow diary and will be aiming to breed a stable Cheese variety using Skunk #1 as a daddy and will backcross until the Cheese pheno is exhibited in all offspring which probably won't work so crosses with F'2s and beyond will probably be called for.

 I shall also be reversing select clones with silver salts (STS),growing out suitable female progeny exhibiting the Cheese trait and selfing again until all offspring carry the Cheese characteristics.

I'm currently about 12 days into flowering 13 clones and also have 3 Skunk #1 girls for comparison(in the high department)as well as a single NLH5/Haze x unknown girl,gifted by a South African friend and is something I'm simply dying to try!

That's a pic of a few of the Cheese clones.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 7, 2009)

There's the Skunk #1 daddy with nadgers forming nicely.:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 7, 2009)

hiya rockster and welcome to mj.


just took a look at your cheese clones and they dont exibit u.k. cheese characteristics ime.

are they u.k. cheese or some backcross maybe ghs or bb blues.


anyway good luck and ill be watching your progress rockster.


pkj


----------



## Rockster (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi parkinjoe,

well they most certainly are the original UK Cheese and I've grown Big Buddha's offering and they are not that for sure!

I'm surprised you can tell so much from a barely flowering plant so I must ask,what is not 'cheesy' about the clone I have? 

That's Alice again,the sacred guard cat and generally useless fleabag.


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 7, 2009)

What a sweet kitty


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

wow...


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 7, 2009)

hiya rockster btw what a cutie of a cat you have.


as for whats not cheesey


well u.k. cheese is a very spindly looking plants with distance to nodes being like 2 inchs + and branches from the main stem being alternate on each side of the stem


anyway to clarify its best to show photo/s of actual u.k. cheese clone as i assumed the 1st pic was all cheese.

lol

pkj


----------



## Rockster (Jan 10, 2009)

There ya go parkingjoe,one of my Cheese girls thats just been treated with STS for sex reversal.

Give it 3-4 weeks and we should have plenty of viable pollen for selfing.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 10, 2009)

A couple of pics of the Skunk #1 daddy who should give us pollen in about a week for the cross,question is,is this an F1 cross as we have Cheese x Skunk #1 but the Cheese IS Skunk #1 albeit mutated,hmmm?

Other pic shows Skunk #1 female on left and NLH5 x Unknown (Nevs Haze or PNG303) PNG being Papua New Guinea,so talk about rare genes!:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2009)

yeh thats a better pic rockster deffo cheese man

pkj


----------



## Elven (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I can say that this is on of the first times I have seen someone want a male on MP, Thats awesome once I actually get good at growing I hope to do some breeding. Good Luck and I cant wait to see the conclusion.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 11, 2009)

Many thanks for the words of encouragement Elven,

yes,making seed is really rewarding especially when you create something totally unique.I hope this will be seen by my peers as a serious project and will take a good 18 months as it might take maybe 5-6 generations of plants to get what I aim at but amateur hack crosses are just as much fun.

I did a hack of Warlock (f) x Bangi Haze (m) a while back just for shits and giggles and it turned out better than either parent which was nice.

You can produce seed and still grow seedless sensi by selectively pollinating just one branch as I will be doing so you still get the best of both worlds.

Hack away!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 12, 2009)

Day 16 12/12.

2 cheese clones treated with STS to hopefully initiate sex reversal and the male Skunk #1 has been removed from the grow as you can see from the pic that its just about to drop pollen which will be collected for the first cross.

Large plants getting 1ml Bio Bizz grow and 1.5ml bloom per liter.

Smaller clones in 3 1/2 liter pots getting about a 1/3 of that as they arent asking for much food.

I'll give e'm a one off shot of magnesium tomorrow as Bio Bizz is slightly deficient in Mg.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

nice looking nadgers :hubba:

Good to see some well developed males...as obviously we don't all get to see much 

Are you in the UK or did you just buy the UK cheese online? also do you know the indica/sativa ratio?


----------



## Rockster (Jan 13, 2009)

Gosh Thorn,you girls are so nadgercentric!

Jus' kidding and yes I'm located in good ole' blighty!

The sativa/indica ratio is as per Skunk #1 so more sativa methinks?


----------



## Rockster (Jan 13, 2009)

Day 17 12/12.

Pollen collected and 2 selected clones pollinated quite thoroughly with a small painters brush and are isolated for now from their sisters and remaining pollen has been labeled and stored.

STS reapplication for the other 2 clones will be on the 17th and they do not look different in any way at present.

That's a pic of a friends very first grow in 2008,not bad eh? 
Just put it in to brighten this post up.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

wow lovely looking plant that is :hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 13, 2009)

thats just plain outrageous rockster 1st grow he has green fingers for sure

lol

pkj


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 13, 2009)

Reminds me of an Oak I seen once.  Tell your friend he has a gift...


----------



## Rockster (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah,he has a gift alright! A gift for ignoring my gently given and well meaning advice so ends up with a load of mouldy bud ha ha!

But anyway,it's day 19 12/12 and there's a few pics of my small cheese clones starting to produce resin nicely.:watchplant:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 15, 2009)

thats abeauty rockster matey


looking very lush chair pulled up for this one

pkj


----------



## Rockster (Jan 17, 2009)

Aw'right Joe,thanks for looking in.:watchplant:

Well I have got a touch of lsf with 3 girls so am just now spraying with myclobutanil 0.075 g/l but will be careful to avoid the forming buds as I've only used this in veg and don't know if it will harm the pistils the plants have atm but no worries really as its early days in terms of bud production.

I do have trichoderma powder but did'nt bloody well use it this time around so I've only myself to blame and not some non sentient bit of fungus.

My bad! :angrywife:

STS reapplied today after the initial spray 7 days ago.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheese at 21 days 12/12.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 17, 2009)

A coupla pics of buds of the the larger Skunk #1 females I'm growing for comparison with the Cheese,taken under hps lighting.:watchplant:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 18, 2009)

tasty tasty... those cheese buds are mighty frosty for 21 days!!! whats lsf?


----------



## Rockster (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Thorn,

 lsf is leaf spot fungus.If folk arent familiar with it it can be a right pain as you can be doing everything right and the plant is deteriorating before your eyes starting on the large fan leaves and gradually spreading but it doesnt usually kill the plant but does reduce yield,depending on how much the infection has spread.

In nature,fungi have an intimate relationship with many species of plants,some of which are harmful,others beneficial,and leaf spot fungus is a general term for various types of these harmful pathogens but the beneficial ones called v.a.m.s. or vesicular arbuscular myccorhiza's and trichoderma's can have a symbiotic relationship with a plant meaning the host plant acts as a home and in return it gets nourshment or protection from pathogenic fungi.

You could innoculate an acorn with a beneficial trichoderma and 600 years later at the top of the tree every leaf has an interconnected trichoderma network within it which prevents harmful fungi from entering.

The v.a.m.s can act as an interface between compost and root system and effectively help to feed the plant as they grow nodules along the root length which interact with the whole rhizosphere,which is your compost at the fungal level.

I sprayed 3 of my girls yesterday and I see others today are starting to be affected so will be spraying more and I'll get some more pics up of the worst affected leaves.

It's a right ***** is lsf but I've only myself to blame as I have beneficial trichoderma's but did'nt knock up a batch for treatment.(Rockster tries to kick own arse!)

The preparation is done by putting molasses in a bucket of water with the trichoderma powder and bubbling with an airstone overnight which activates the spores and the bucket is flowing over with foam come morning like an exploded washine machine!

The solution is then applied using a watering can with a coarse,not a fine rose on the end as the hyphae (little spikes that penetrate a leafs surface)will break off and become useless so they are never sprayed but dripped over a plant.

The spores attach to the leaf via the hyphae and then part of it enters the plant and starts to go through the plant tissues which innoculates it as then harmful fungi cannot enter.

There ya go,a few pics for Thorn.

 Nasty eh?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 18, 2009)

trichoderma powder i use cannas stuff which doesnt have to be mixed with molasses just applied to leaves.

i do it this way after mixing in mister and it blocking up i learnt the hard way.

lol


just mix 1gm per litre water and add to soil and odd splashing about on the plant with a cloth of spong.


clears up in a few days inho with canna stuff.

rh is the key afterwards to prevent it again.

pkj


----------



## Rockster (Jan 19, 2009)

Aw'right Joe,thanks for the trichoderma info and that sounds far more civilised and a lot less hassle for sure!

A few pics of the cheese clones at 23 days 12/12.

There's been another affected by lsf but have run out of spray to treat 'em with so it's down to the local garden centre tomorrow to stock up.

Also quite a bit of variation in feed requirements with some but not all paling a bit so have upped Bio Bizz Grow a tad.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 21, 2009)

Day 25 12/12.

 The 2 Cheese clones pollinated a week or so ago with Skunk #1 are forming seeds nicely and will make the first building block for this project.


----------



## Hydro_Soldier (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Dr.Rockster, it's me jah_toker, not seen you about for a while wondered where you'd got to.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there Hydro Soldier,

    I'm just taking a little 18 month sabbatical from 'the other place' which times nicely with this lil' project of mine.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 21, 2009)

A few pics of the Skunk numero uno girls I have for comparison with the Cheese.:watchplant:


----------



## Hydro_Soldier (Jan 21, 2009)

Think I'll grab a seat for this one, always wanted to see the cheese crossed with skunk #1. Good luck mate, hope all goes well.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers Hydro Soldier,

 Day 27 flowering.

 A few pics of the 2 seeded Cheese clones.

 Had a 14.9c low temp issue but thats sorted,central heating had shut off for room for a week so a couple of plants have slightly excessively red stems but no worries.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2009)

A few more.Will take some pics of the large girls now,the 3 Skunk #1 females who seem in  rudely good health as is my exotica,'The Dispensation' who is very tall,over 6 foot!:holysheep:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2009)

The other end of the room.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats the tall Dispensation girl and the big Cheese girl tied up with branches pulled out.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking GREAT Rockster... thanks for the info back there


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 23, 2009)

bloody hell jah toker wheres you been at fella

seen ya then ya were gone.

ps rockster you is doing well i cannot comprehend the pollination thing personally but where would we all be if you dudes didnt exist.

again i take my hat off to ya dude

p
kj


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, Joe,there was a mummy cannabis plant and a daddy cannabis plant and they loved each other vewwy vewwy much.....and after they got married in a church they wanted to make some ickle babies.....

...but mummy ran away and joined a motorcycle gang and partied with lots of big men with tattoo's and snorted funny stuff and made video's that were on Milfbang.com and she had LOADS of babies I mean like 'who's the daddy?' lots of babies that popped out of her twinkle so thats how you make seeds!:yeahthat: Na,jus' kidding,must be some good pollination info for you to look at here?


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

My NL5H x PNG .303 at day 29 flowering,8 weeks to go.

Rather special,first time smokers are recommended body armour and welders goggles.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

Skunk #1


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

A few pics of one of the seeded Cheese clones.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

A few more,taken under hps.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

And a few more with the 70mm macro.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice i cant wait to have room for breeding


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Rock 

sal-y&#601;-&#712;t&#257;-sh&#601;n

Script and precision perfect.

This made me giggle, its like Alice saying 'I know what those things do'

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=96147&d=1231365571

What part of the world is this from?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=96734&d=1231865219

She gives him his eyes, she found them,
Among some rubble, among some beetles.

eace:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there HippyInEngland,

   and I know what her cracknip does,look at the slapper,all over the place for a birravit!

    She gets on that gear and she is no lady I can tell you!

     My bally pc won't let me open pics or click on links,it's in revolt I tells ya! 

     I've just reminded it about that Faulty Towers episode and am sharpening a gardening cane as an imminent threat for non compliance with my will,grrr!

      Time for a reboot methinks,and no thats not get another guinness out of the fridge!

      Ok problem sorted. That's a pic of a plant that was from a lucky dip of random bagseed,nothing special.A friend grew his first outdoor pot this year and that was one of the plants.He had a very bad source of light at night coming from his house and although I pointed this out he decided to ignore me and as a consequence it took ages to finish and encountered a lot of mold but the smoke was ok and he admits he'll sort the light for the next grow ha ha!

   It looks ok,it could have been wonderful.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

This is a bot.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

Vot iz bot?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> and I know what her cracknip does,look at the slapper,all over the place for a birravit!


 
Its spelt Catnip.

Auto charge.

Wonderful pictures Rockster.

The quill is your sword, swaeth vanque at mere arm swat.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> Do not click the picture.



Why not? I didn't click it, I'm curious now though and trying to resist!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 26, 2009)

"Swaeth vanque at mere arm swat"

"Proceed varlet and render the day perfect for my contemplation."


----------



## Rockster (Jan 27, 2009)

Day 31 flowering.18 plants drinking about 12 liters or 2 1/2 gallons every 24 hours.5 large plants and 13 smaller clones.

Classic Cheese smell is really  coming out I'm pleased to say.:hubba:

Some leaves still going bad due to lsf on several plants although they have been treated for it but bud sites don't seem smaller than on their healthier leafier sisters but it must reduce yield a fair bit but thats no worry.

The last pic was taken in natural light,bit of flash.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 28, 2009)

Day 33,not 32,my bad,sorry.

Nearly at the half way mark,allowing 10 weeks for the Cheese to finish.

STS reversal chems applied 2 weeks ago so hopefully change will be seen in about a weeks time.:watchplant:


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

i've been following this on "the other" canna site

looking good so far

i am trying cheese from Greenhouse right now, we'll see how it turns out


----------



## Rockster (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi 84VW,

 I've done Big Buddha's a couple of times which is what Greenhouses Cheese is I think as hasnt he done a deal with Arjan and also Home Grown Fantaseeds?

Not sure,just what I'd heard,but anyhoo's,thats one of the 2 seeded Cheese mothers to be.Very healthy and not affected by lsf like some of my girls so very happy about that but is getting a trichoderma treatment(AN Piranha)today anyway and the other 12 have all been done and are drying for 2 hours in the bathroom before placing back under lights. 

Look at pic of bottom fan leaf intact and healthy just like the rest of her,very pleased I am with this girl who finishes 5 weeks flowering tomorrow.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 29, 2009)

'Spose I'd better do a few pics of the other end of the growroom.

 Thats the Skunk #1's at 34 days flowering.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 29, 2009)

my mouth is watering  just looking at them gets me all excited :hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooh get you Thorn!

 Just please be sending them good vibes to help get rid of their lil' lsf infection as I've done a chem spray treatment which usually does it nicely but not this time so have hopefully innoculated my girls with the Advanced Nutrients Piranha I gave as a spray today to hopefully check it.:watchplant:


----------



## 84VW (Jan 29, 2009)

hopefully that will fix them right up and get back to normal


----------



## Rockster (Jan 30, 2009)

Lets hope so 84VW.They don't look any worse today and will have to give it a while methinks for the Piranha to take effect.

Thats a few pics of one of my seeded girls,really swelling up,fatter than her sensi sisters.Motherhood suits her,she has that bloom about her!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 30, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## Rockster (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I'm now officially halfway through flowering,allowing a full ten weeks for the Cheese.

Day 36 and trichoderma innoculation too early to asses but things do seem to be calming down and no new infections starting on untouched plants and am looking forward to seeing STS reversal in action on the 2 selected clones in the next 2 weeks as they were treated 14 days ago.:watchplant:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are some frosty lookin buds!!!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi maineharvest,thanks for popping in.

Yes they are more frosty than my Skunk #1's but they still have a full 4-5 weeks to go before they hopefully get 'Tony The Tiger Frosty!'


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2009)

lookin mighty fine rockster btw i wasnt aware cheese is a 10 weeker as ive always chopped at week 7-8 and had good harvests so ill bite the bullet and give 10 weeks a try on my latest 54 x cheese grow

pkj


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh...lucky you. I grew some Buddha Cheese a few months ago. Sooooooooo good. Taste was an A+ and got me super stoned. Loved it.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 1, 2009)

@Parkingjoe.You've had the Cheese fully finish in 8 weeks,she had no more bud to put out? It's just that I've heard its more usual around the 9-10 week mark.Good on ya!

Day 37 of flowering,still some leaves drying up from the lsf but they were infected before I treated with Piranha so I'm not unduly worried.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Feb 2, 2009)

Day 38 and lsf seems to be in check.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Feb 2, 2009)

@fellafrompocatella. I've done Big Buddha's Cheese twice myself and have met the guy quite a few times.Fair play to him,a lot of people are very happy with BBC and I'm quite happy atm with the way the original clone is shaping up.

Smells divine ma deah's.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 3, 2009)

Day 39 Skunk #1. They smell beautiful,always really liked the smell of #1.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 5, 2009)

Day 41 and schmelling beautiful.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 6, 2009)

End of week 6,day 42.

Still got lsf nibbling at 3-4 girls but out of 18 I can live with that.

 No worries


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2009)

This is all too perfect 

I imagine you have a steady hand and an eye to judge timing, I congratulate you, well done thus far :aok:

eace:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2009)

nice pics of the puss...stoner cat lol hehe


----------



## Rockster (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi HippyInEngland and Thorn,glad you are liking.

Just a few pics and I'm orf out for the evening to a lil' dinner party and may not return in the condition whence'd I went out.

Peace:heart:


----------



## Rockster (Feb 8, 2009)

Jus' trawling through my pics,saw this and thought it's quite cute,from about 10 days ago.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm very pleased to say that after nearly 4 weeks the STS sex reversal chems seem to have done their thang and I have male nanna's just starting to appear.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 14, 2009)

A few Cheese pics on day 50 12/12.

I've not been well so just poked the camera into the grow and took a few.The 5 big girls are looking very nice and will get some pics of those up when I don't feel half dead lol.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 15, 2009)

A few of the large #1's,the big Cheese girl and my posh totty the 'Dispensation' which is tucked away at the back.

 They look better than I'm doing pics of them,still feel well under the weather.

  Need nursey to soothe ma fevered brow.:fid:

   By the way,the second pic from the top with the yellow leaf(I know,shabby eh?)is the big Cheese girl about 3 feet across and trussed up with all her buds pointing out,she was topped many times and she's gonna be a great yielder methinks?


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Looking crop:aok:


----------



## Rockster (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad you like Kushman but its still aways to go,not quite a crop yet but in maybe 16-18 days the Cheese will be ready followed by Skunk #1 and leaving the Dispensation for a couple more weeks,can't wait to see her finish.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 18, 2009)

A few shots of my big Cheese girl.She's getting about 800w from various angles all to herself.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 18, 2009)

A few shots of the rest of the big girls(3 x skunk #1)


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 18, 2009)

bloody marvelous rockster awesome looking plants btw

pkj


----------



## Rockster (Feb 19, 2009)

Cheers Joe mate,glad you like

Here's a few pics of the STS chems in action with nana's popping out on all buds.I'll have pollen to collect in about a week methinks,we'll see.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Feb 19, 2009)

The 'Dispensation' which is 8 weeks tomorrow with around 4 to go.

Should be well worth the wait.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

In post no. 88, are those first 2 pics of seed production?

Very nice frosty ladies you by the way :hubba:

Hope you are well


----------



## Rockster (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Thorn,glad you like

 but no,it's not seed production in the pics but female Cheese clone buds starting to form male flowers and this pollen will be collected and used on Cheese clones to produce 'feminised' S1 seeds which won't all produce plants with the Cheese resin profile but there should be Cheese pheno's among them and its these I'll further work with hopefully.

A few more pics from the grow.I've got side lighting now as per the pic.:watchplant:


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice looking Rockster! I have a Q for ya, though. If those females are putting out male flowers, aren't they then a hermie? If so, why would you collect that pollen? Isn't hermie pollen sterile or am I missing something?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

sweet thanks for replying. your pics are just fab


----------



## Rockster (Feb 20, 2009)

No worries Thorn,my pleasure.

A few pics of my rather spesh 'Dispensation' girl who has gone 8 weeks and has 4 to go.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 20, 2009)

Rockster;  Your plants look great, I'll be watching to see how things turn out.  Good luck.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 20, 2009)

Everything looking Great Rockster..... LOL I feel like I am chatting with my kid.....  His screen name is rockster LOL   I think there is a couple number added LOL  but still weird hehehehe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 20, 2009)

*your ladies are beautiful and so bloody tasty looking ,,simply stunning eace: :48:*


----------



## Rockster (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there powerplanter,CasualGrower and UKgirl420,

 glad you all like peeps

 A few pics of the Skunk #1's,starting to feel nice and gooey.:hubba:

 Top left pic is of the 'Dispensation' girl.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 24, 2009)

A few pics of the Skunk #1 and the 'Dispensation' girl.:hubba:

60 days flowering.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 26, 2009)

A few pics of the dispensation girl on day 62.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 26, 2009)

Those pics are absolutely beautiful :watchplant: I'm jealous.  I need to build a room like yours.  The right light has so much to do with growing these plants, its amazing the difference.:shocked: :bong: :farm: :banana: :aok:


----------



## 420benny (Feb 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Very nice looking Rockster! I have a Q for ya, though. If those females are putting out male flowers, aren't they then a hermie? If so, why would you collect that pollen? Isn't hermie pollen sterile or am I missing something?



Any thoughts?


----------



## Rockster (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi 420 benny,

 true hermaphrodites if self pollinated give rise to more hermies but you can intentionally reverse the sex on a non hermie plant to give 'femmed' seeds,all female.This doesnt happen with all strains apparently as some femmed seeds being sold do indeed hermie.

 Also,some strains chuck out a few late nana's as its a collective survival tool when no males pollinate a population of females so a few seeds are formed and they will all be female and will not hermie.

 But I'm doing this because I want to work on the Cheese and selfing is a useful tool.

Well it's day 67 flowering and I feel crap,really under the weather so can't get any enthusiasm up to take some half decent pics but there's a few pics of the Skunk #1.

I need nursey.:fid: oh woe is me.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I'm on antibiotics now and my tooth has an infection and is killing me!

 So the girls are 10 weeks flowering today but it'll be a few days before I try to do them justice with pics as I actually have pain in my eye and if I hadnt blagged some codeine out of my chemist I wouldnt even be typing this as I had to get well pinned to do so!

So I'm happy with the girls,all Cheese clones chopped along with the top of one of the Skunk #1's,so still have 5 girls,2 with main cola's chopped.

Thats Shiva and Alice loitering in the mother room.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a coupla pics of the top cola's from the first Skunk #1.

 It's just over 4 oz dry and the plant will still yield at least 2oz more so I'm happy with her in the weight department. 

Had an early tester and it's a kinda garlicky pheno.:watchplant:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy jesus. that is one fine harvest! i'm uber envious for you; gratz! haha


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 6, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## Rockster (Mar 7, 2009)

glad you like chaps and thanks for popping in.

Thats the lone Dispensation girl,71 days flowering and has up to 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 11, 2009)

Day 75 Dispensation girl.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 15, 2009)

Day 79 Dispensation girl.She'll come down in about 5 days time.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 15, 2009)

All 3 of my Skunk #1 are very late pheno's and have one still going as well the bottoms portions of 2 others.:watchplant:

First 2 pics #1,last 2 is a bud on bottom half of remaining Cheese plant kept going to fatten up remaining airbud.


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Mar 16, 2009)

They look great. Do not want to hijack this post, so if you have time to PM me or start another thread, telling me what your friend did not follow from your instructions that gave him moldy buds. I have read tons of curing procedures. Tried a little of the Water curing I read about with about 2 ounces and while it seems okay, it truly as it said, takes away bouquet and color. Looks ugly, but smokes well.  Talk about commitment. 18 months to play with strains, leave to the women of our society to work so diligently.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya CallMe,glad you like mate. 

 My friend let terrible light pollution from the house illuminate the plants every day so they matured very late and already had mold and then he hung the branches in an unheated room with a window open so it was shot through with grey mold with probably only 40% left clean.

He started bagseed although I offered him some seed with a Sept/Oct finish so it was probably late flowering anyway and went into November if memory serves.

It was a shame as it was a very nice smoke but what was left he really enjoyed and he's taken it all on board now and can't wait for this years crop so has his 'bragging rights' come Autumn harvest as he puts it ha ha!

He is actually smarting today as he's found(or I found!) 2 of his 6 Blue Cheese femmed girls are lady boys,but hey,I did tell him to get regular seeds.

Keep those chromosomes real!

A few Dispensation girl pics on day 81 flowering.

 Last pic is a #1 budlet.:watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 21, 2009)

Day 85 lone Dispensation girl and Skunk #1. 

Still a few days to go.:watchplant:

 Last pic shows Skunk #1 lhs and Dispensation rhs.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing Breed / Grow Journal (both parts 1 & 2).

Do you have pictures of the seeds you produced?


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to congradulate you on the health of leaf, how else could the nugs not be beautifully injested.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad you like chaps and I do believe I posted pics of the new seed in the second journal.


----------

